# my attempt at drawing



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

So i decided to draw today to pass some time. I really have no creativity, so i had to look at something to draw it. 
This is it









And this is what i drew. 









Ok, so it's not the best at all. It is just a rough sketch, but any comments are welcome


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

haha wow! thats really good i wish i could draw 

do u want to draw a cartoon Misty for me


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

to be honest, i can't draw like a real horse and put it into a cartoon. If you have a cartoon version, i could try


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

wow thats rlly good


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Thats really cute, I think you improved on the original.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> Thats really cute, I think you improved on the original.


Thanks Vida


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

hehe dont be to hard on yourself its really good, much better than anything i could do lol


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

> hehe dont be to hard on yourself its really good, much better than anything i could do lol


Thanks Southafrica! I just can't help it i guess. I really wish i could just think of a horse and draw it, but i can't. Well i can, but it never looks like a horse :shock: More like a strange creature.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

hehe it wont be as bad as what i can draw your wont even think its a creature lol


----------



## thisisit (Mar 28, 2008)

Those are super cute!!! Good job!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks


----------

